# Judo Osoto Gari ???



## quasar44 (Jan 9, 2020)

This is such a simple and devastating self defense move 
The outer reap

From ytube ..you need to get the persons weight on the leg you attack . You can start with collar and biceps control or over and under etc 

This move is amazing


----------



## Danny T (Jan 9, 2020)

Quite popular move. Happens often when clinched and moving about for positioning.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 9, 2020)

This "front cut (or diagonal cut)" throw is the most logical throw used in the throwing art.

- You let your leg to do your leg job, let your hands to do your hand job.
- You don't have to turn your back into your opponent.
- You can control your opponent's arms so his hands won't give you any trouble.

But you need to develop your leg skill "diagonal cut" along with single leg balance (or "front cut" with body momentum) that most beginners don't have.

If "single leg" and "double legs" that both don't require any leg skill and single leg balance are considered as beginner level skill. The "cut" will be considered as intermediate level skill.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jan 10, 2020)

my favorite outer reap is the karate neck ring throw variation where your arm wraps around their neck pushing their head back as you go for the reap


----------



## JP3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> my favorite outer reap is the karate neck ring throw variation where your arm wraps around their neck pushing their head back as you go for the reap


Variation. My Hapkido style taught what they called a Tiger Mouth strike, which was a thrust of the striking hand, hand opened with thumb and fingers splayed, the principal striking point was the base of the forefinger down into the web of the palm from that point to the base of the thumb.  The idea was to strike, then grip. I guess you "could" grip & rip? I'd just grip and hold 'em.

DO that strike as your kuzushi and hit them with a same side Osoto at the same time... pretty much ends the problem.  I ended a few take it outside problems witht hat technique in the bad old days.

   Also, while it's nice to have their weight firmly on the leg being reaped, it's not absolutely necessary. You can execute the throw most cleanly and efficiently at the moment when they commit to "putting" the weight onto that leg... the leg never gets to the ground, more of a foot sweep timing thing. Beautiful when you catch it just right, the dude just floats up in the air....


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 10, 2020)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> your arm wraps around their neck pushing their head back ...


To make your opponent's spine to bend side way will give you better result.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 10, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> This is such a simple and devastating self defense move
> The outer reap
> 
> From ytube ..you need to get the persons weight on the leg you attack . You can start with collar and biceps control or over and under etc
> ...


Can also be done with their weight mostly on the other leg, so long as that weight is at the heels and moving back. The structure breaking is important - without it, you're hoping they'll fall down when you sweep.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 11, 2020)

"Cut" can be done in 2 different ways:

You can use your:

- leg to hook up your opponent's leading leg and take him down diagonally (45 degree to your left, or 45 degree to your right.
- momentum to run him down and take him down straight backward.

Old saying said, "If you can attack your opponent's back leg, attack his back leg. Otherwise, attack his leading leg first. You then attack his back leg afterward."

You can also use cut to counter your opponent's cut if you can obtain the same hand contacts as your opponent does. When your opponent has upper collar grip on you, if you can circular your head under his arm to the other side, you can cut him right at that moment.


----------



## pdg (Jan 17, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> let your hands to do your hand job



Snicker, smirk.






Sorry, I'll be over there >>>>>


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 18, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> This is such a simple and devastating self defense move
> The outer reap
> 
> From ytube ..you need to get the persons weight on the leg you attack . You can start with collar and biceps control or over and under etc
> ...




 I bet you thought that we'd never seen it or practised it before.  I love you tell people who have been doing it for years how to do it though, that's chutzpah.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 20, 2020)

Should you reap slightly perpendicular at an
angle ???


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 20, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Should you reap slightly perpendicular at an
> angle ???


Perpendicular to what?


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 20, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Perpendicular to what?



to your opponent 
I noticed this is some videos by judo experts


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 20, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> to your opponent
> I noticed this is some videos by judo experts


Perpendicular being at 90 degrees, what part of “your opponent” is that referencing? And compared to what part of you?


----------



## pdg (Jan 20, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Perpendicular being at 90 degrees



I'm wondering how "slightly perpendicular" works at all tbh, even before getting into points of reference


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 20, 2020)

pdg said:


> I'm wondering how "slightly perpendicular" works at all tbh, even before getting into points of reference



Its more slightly Perpen
Ytube check out Sampson judo from London and another one with a Japanese champ saying the same thing 
 You get more power and hips into it


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 20, 2020)

Directly facing the opp was also used by others 
.It was half and half but I felt the higher level guys were slightly Perpend


----------



## pdg (Jan 20, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Its more slightly Perpen
> Ytube check out Sampson judo from London and another one with a Japanese champ saying the same thing
> You get more power and hips into it



My point was that perpendicular is 90° from a plane of reference.

There's no such thing as slightly perpendicular - you can't have "slightly 90°".


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 20, 2020)

pdg said:


> My point was that perpendicular is 90° from a plane of reference.
> 
> There's no such thing as slightly perpendicular - you can't have "slightly 90°".



ok then maybe 40-60 degrees turn to your left if you attack his right leg


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 20, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Its more slightly Perpen
> Ytube check out Sampson judo from London and another one with a Japanese champ saying the same thing
> You get more power and hips into it


Maybe post links to the videos?


----------



## pdg (Jan 20, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> ok then maybe 40-60 degrees turn to your left if you attack his right leg



Dunno.

Don't really know what technique it is so therefore have no opinion on what variant is going to be 'better'.

I just know the maths


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 20, 2020)

pdg said:


> Dunno.
> 
> Don't really know what technique it is so therefore have no opinion on what variant is going to be 'better'.
> 
> I just know the maths


How did we get back to math(s)?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 20, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> ok then maybe 40-60 degrees turn to your left if you attack his right leg


Without the context of the video, it sounds like a description of the common move used to change their structure for the sweep.


----------



## pdg (Jan 20, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> How did we get back to math(s)?



_*Everything*_ is about the maths.

It's the one true universal language (until you spell it).


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 20, 2020)

I will tomorrow at work

JUDO has to be the most violent sport , ever. Those throws would kill me lol


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 20, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> JUDO has to be the most violent sport , ever. Those throws would kill me lol


If you can't treat your own body as a bouncing ball, and also treat the falling as free body massage, the throwing art is not for you.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 20, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I will tomorrow at work
> 
> JUDO has to be the most violent sport , ever. Those throws would kill me lol


If you know how to fall, they’re not nearly as bad as they look. Most of them, anyway.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 20, 2020)

The only thing I can think of is offsetting the opponents balance to try making him 'almost' perpendicular to the floor before going in for the throw.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 20, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you can't treat your own body as a bouncing ball, and also treat the falling as free body massage, the throwing art is not for you.



I have been doing the mma take downs and we use tons of body locks and it works only if you can secure the side or back position


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 20, 2020)

Judo would be the last art I would ever do .
Why ?? No way I could handle 50 plus throws every class or more


----------



## pdg (Jan 21, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> The only thing I can think of is offsetting the opponents balance to try making him 'almost' perpendicular to the floor before going in for the throw.



Almost perpendicular is a perfectly legitimate phrase


----------



## pdg (Jan 21, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Judo would be the last art I would ever do .
> Why ?? No way I could handle 50 plus throws every class or more



That's because you don't know how to fall - well, more aptly you don't know how to land... Any idiot can fall, it's easy, just stop standing up 

It would also appear that you don't believe it's something that can be learned.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 21, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Judo would be the last art I would ever do .
> Why ?? No way I could handle 50 plus throws every class or more


Learning nudo is not that hard on your body. Teaching judo to kids...that's a fair bit tougher. But you don't have to worry about learning it.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 21, 2020)

I am getting plenty of basic mma take downs 
I don’t need judo and it’s very complex and my back won’t take it


----------



## pdg (Jan 21, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> nudo



Naked judo?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 21, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I don’t need judo and it’s very complex and my back won’t take it


​The throwing art require a lot of waist (back) motion. You need to train your waist rotation to do the "cut". When you execute a "cut", before your leg can make a curve, your waist has to make a curve first.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 22, 2020)

The "front cut" may exist in many MA forms such as shown below. Do you have any kick back move like this in your form?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 23, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> How did we get back to math(s)?



I have a friend who says maths is in everything and is everywhere, I have to take her word for it.



quasar44 said:


> I am getting plenty of basic mma take downs
> I don’t need judo and it’s very complex and my back won’t take it




I take it you don't know your history and where Judo comes from then. I suggest you look it up before making comments like that.


----------



## JP3 (Jan 24, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> If you know how to fall, they’re not nearly as bad as they look. Most of them, anyway.


----------



## JP3 (Jan 24, 2020)

Yamaarashi is a pretty rough fall even when you know how to fall well AND you know it's coming...  A spinning uchimata isn't any fun, either.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> I will tomorrow at work
> 
> JUDO has to be the most violent sport , ever. Those throws would kill me lol



 Judo is the simplified form of Jujitsu/Jujutsu with much of the more dangerous moves taken out to make it suitable to be taught in schools and colleges in Japan. 

Learn to breakfall you should be able to for BJJ anyway.


----------

